# Crabapple for burning



## Jaugust124 (Apr 27, 2010)

Two things. 
First, my in-laws are having their crabapple tree taken down.  Being the newby scrounger that I am, I was wondering how good it is for burning.  Its not a huge tree by any means, but free wood is better than not free wood.

Secondly, even Andy Rooney knows, "cutting logs and chopping the wood into a size you can burn, is one of the most satisfying jobs known to man."


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 27, 2010)

it will burn fine, just watch out for all the thorns.


----------



## Wood Duck (Apr 27, 2010)

Crabapple and apple are closely relatd and I think the wood is about the same, which is to say pretty good. if you BBQ or smoke meat, lots of people like apple for smoking. hawthorn is also closely related and seems about the same from a firewood point of view.


----------



## wood spliter (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm not sure about the crab apple but regular apple can be tough to split by hand.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 27, 2010)

crabapple is a very good firewood.


----------



## wsorg (Apr 27, 2010)

It is similar to apple.  Great for smoking and cooking.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 27, 2010)

wsorg said:
			
		

> It is similar to apple. Great for smoking and cooking.



been afraid to try it for smokin any different form apple?


----------



## zzr7ky (Apr 27, 2010)

Nope.  It's great in the smoker.  I don't treat it any different than Apple.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 27, 2010)

zzr7ky said:
			
		

> Nope.  It's great in the smoker.  I don't treat it any different than Apple.



I will roll with it then I have hickory, apple,crab apple, pear,peach. lot of oak but I think its too strong.


----------



## Slow1 (Apr 27, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> zzr7ky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just be sure and keep that Poison Ivy out of it!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 27, 2010)

Slow1 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol the trunk will be mill. We snatch it sunday and I am cover in it today, and had done everything put the trunk on last tuesday, so the part I will burn is free of it..... But Bet your right that could get ugly!


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 27, 2010)

I had a couple crab apple trees taken down when we bought the house. I think it burned ok, but it was a PIA splitting by hand. Just full of knots!


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 27, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I had a couple crab apple trees taken down when we bought the house. I think it burned ok, but it was a PIA splitting by hand. Just full of knots!


+1 Great for burning...but grows all knarley and is a pain in the ass to split....love the smell though....


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 28, 2010)

I pick crabapple branches each time i smoke anything, soak it and smoke away...


----------

